# Performing the Super Metroid soundtrack live with a speed-runner



## proggermusic (Feb 16, 2022)

To all my fellow VIC game soundtrack fans: Tomorrow (Thursday, February 17), my band will emerge from our two-year virus-driven hiatus to perform our first public show since early 2020. But instead of our own music, we're gonna do something nuts. We'll be performing a live adaptation of the incredible soundtrack to Super Metroid, originally composed by Kenji Yamamoto and Minako Hamano, while our buddy speed-runs the game in front of a live audience at Oddwood Brewing in Austin, a wonderful brewery owned by game enthusiasts. We'll also be live-streaming the whole thing on YT and FB via the link below. 

It's all going down 2/17 at 8:00pm Central Standard time (USA), but we'll be keeping it up on the web forever after that, so tune in any time.

I transcribed and arranged the full soundtrack for Progger, my thrash-funk-jazz-fusion group, so it's NOT gonna be a note-for-note replay, it'll be a platform for tons of improvisation and fun. Here's a link to the live-stream:









Proggroid — Live at Oddwood Brewing (05/17/22)


Back by popular demand! Watch Progger play all of the game music live while Ryan Hagler speedruns Super Metroid at Oddwood Brewing in Austin, Texas (May 17, ...




t.ly





And just for fun, attached, a screen-shot of part of the score for the legendary 5/4 boss theme. We'll be getting a lot of mileage out of that one.

Cheers!


----------



## CATDAD (Feb 16, 2022)

I’ll miss the livestream but I’ll definitely check out the recording afterward!

Back in the day I had a sub-1 hour clear of Super Metroid myself, and the game has a great soundtrack with tons of space for interpretation, so this would be a treat to experience!

Best of luck with your performance!


----------



## proggermusic (Feb 16, 2022)

CATDAD said:


> I’ll miss the livestream but I’ll definitely check out the recording afterward!
> 
> Back in the day I had a sub-1 hour clear of Super Metroid myself, and the game has a great soundtrack with tons of space for interpretation, so this would be a treat to experience!
> 
> Best of luck with your performance!


Thank you! And that's great, whenever I play through I go for 100% completion and I'm still around 90 minutes of game time. (An utter amateur.)

My buddy is actually gonna purposefully go slow in certain parts so we can play for longer! Gotta stretch it to a full hour set, at least.

And yes, that soundtrack is immensely badass. It was a thoroughly enjoyable and rewarding challenge to transcribe and arrange!


----------



## proggermusic (Feb 18, 2022)

Gotta say, last night was an absolute blast, and we really wanna do it again! Many thanks to all the cool folks who checked it out live and online. Oddwood was absolutely packed, particularly for a Thursday, and we felt the love. Here's a recording of the stream for anyone who's curious about how we wrangled this beast!


----------



## CATDAD (Feb 18, 2022)

Just got around to going through it today. That was a treat! Great arrangements, solid run of the game itself. The beer/gaming nerds there must have been stoked!

I'm glad someone mentioned to tune down the game audio for the stream fairly early on. It was good to have it, but it was definitely too loud at the beginning!

Also gotta say, fuck Phantoon for real! Hope you guys had a performance contingency plan, juuuuuust in case.


----------



## proggermusic (Feb 19, 2022)

Man, Phantoon is the worst, I was honestly sweating for Ryan a little bit there... he never needed to go into his reserve tanks at all during any of our test-runs. But yes, we improvised so much of the transitions anyway that we would have just found a way to play through it. A big benefit of having played with a crew of great people for many years! 

My wife basically taught herself how to use OBS and Restream within a few days, and it was pretty much impossible for her to accurately monitor the sound from within the room (she had to be right next to the band, with headphones on). So there was basically no way for her to know the balance, and I'm glad someone mentioned it too. This was our first time ever doing this, so next time we'll know what to expect a bit more.


----------



## Terry93D (Feb 26, 2022)

CATDAD said:


> I'm glad someone mentioned to tune down the game audio for the stream fairly early on. It was good to have it, but it was definitely too loud at the beginning!


That was me - I almost didn't mention it because I didn't want to be rude and thought that it was the intended sound! I'm glad I did though.

It was super-cool to watch and listen to and I really hope Progger does something similar with another game sometime.


----------



## proggermusic (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks, Terry! Now that we've been through it once, we know what to expect, and we'll be able to dial it in more quickly next.


----------



## proggermusic (May 17, 2022)

Ladies and germs, we're doing it again! Proggroid Round 2 is happening tonight at 8:00pm Central time at Oddwood Brewing in Austin and on YouTube via this convenient link:









Proggroid — Live at Oddwood Brewing (05/17/22)


Back by popular demand! Watch Progger play all of the game music live while Ryan Hagler speedruns Super Metroid at Oddwood Brewing in Austin, Texas (May 17, ...




t.ly





(That shortlink will redirect to the new stream this evening, it links to our first run-through in February until then!)

It was a serious blast last time, and we also learned a lot about the streaming process so the mix should be a bit more dialed-in. Thanks for everyone who tuned in last time and we hope you'll check it out again tonight or whenever you get a chance!


----------

